# shop made carbide rougher



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

I've seen several of these on the web and thought I'd have a go at making one for myself. Man it will hog off the wood in a hurry!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Good job. Nice looking tool.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Very good looking work. That should last a long time.

Gerry


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice Tool.How long do the blades last before they need replaced? Are they expensive?
Donny


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Darty
Nice job Darty, I know they cut great, I made a couple of them when they first came out. If you want a nice one make the easy finisher made by the same guy. Again, you did a great job, congratulations. Mitch:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Darty

What did you use for the shaft (type of metal)? How long is it ..the shaft, and did you need a special screw? I have ordered the 14mm X 14mm from Global and I want to try and make one myself.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Great job. That is a really nice looking tool.

John


----------



## smeggy (Dec 7, 2009)

That is very cool. I love my rougher and finisher.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Over rated*

With all this love for the rougher/finisher I hate to say this but I am not impressed. I just finished one using the Global carbide bits. I did not make a handle for it today but I tried it on spindle work and the finish is far from ideal. May be I am using it wrong but I tried several techniques and still negative results. I used 1/2" sqr key stock to hold the bit and I ground down the profile to similate a std gouge. I tried it on seasoned Maple doing a spindle turning. Maybe its meant for only bowl turning. I was expecting nice long shavings but just short chips.


----------



## carbidewoodtools (Mar 1, 2010)

Darty,

Great job on the carbide tool. I am creating a similar product using carbide inserts as well. 

If carbide inserts is something you are interested I have several options on my web site in varying sizes and both round and square along with some router bits.



Bob Willing said:


> Darty
> 
> What did you use for the shaft (type of metal)? How long is it ..the shaft, and did you need a special screw? I have ordered the 14mm X 14mm from Global and I want to try and make one myself.


We use a stainless steel stock and the screw and Allen Wrench are included with the tool.




don716 said:


> Nice Tool.How long do the blades last before they need replaced? Are they expensive?
> Donny


With Carbide inserts you can usually turn about 10 bowls or so before you need to discard the insert and replace it with a new one. With the square insert once one edge becomes dull just rotate the insert 90 degrees. Once all 4 sides are dull just replace the insert. They are not very expensive. I can't speak for other places selling the carbide inserts but ours range from $6.50-$12 depending on which insert you want.


If anyone would like to see this type of tool in action I have a video posted at YouTube. http://www.youtube.com/woodturningtools


------------------------------------
CarbideWoodturningTools.com


----------

